# WIN XP - Programme lassen sich nicht installieren



## crazykenny (11. April 2004)

Hallo!
mein Onkel hat mich zu sich geholt, weil sich bei seinem WIN XP Rechner keine Programme (Spiele o.ä.) installieren lassen.

Vor ein paar Wochen hatte er Stromausfall und der Rechner ließ sich nicht mehr booten. Er hat sein System per Recovery Disc wiederhergestellt und seitdem funktionierts nicht mehr. 
Einige Spiele lassen sich installieren, aber wenn man sie startet, hört man nur den Sound, das Fenster ist aber minimiert (evtl wegen Dual View?!) und man kommt auch nicht mit Alt+Tab ins Spiel.
Er hat die neuesten ATI Catalyst Treiber upgedatet und sonst nichts.

System:
ATI Radeon 9000 PRO
2 GHz Prozessor
256 MB RAM
80 GB HDD
Bios ?

Hat vielleicht die Festplatte was abgekommen, oder ist das Image fehlerhaft?
Ich möchte nicht unbedingt das System neu installieren, weil ich nicht genau weiß welche Komponenten er exakt im Rechner hat (z.B. Soundkarte).

MfG
/crazykenny


----------



## steff aka sId (11. April 2004)

hm der Rechner läuft doch. Dann kannst du doch vorm neu installieren die Komponenten aus der Systemsteuerung rauslesen.

Eh wegen dem eigentlichen problem: Hast du mal System diagnose tools laufen lassen für die Festplatte Scandisk oder ähnliches. das könntest du mal probieren vieleicht bekommst du so raus woran der Fehler liegt. Greetz Steff


----------



## Heavenly (11. April 2004)

> Ich möchte nicht unbedingt das System neu installieren, weil ich nicht genau weiß welche Komponenten er exakt im Rechner hat (z.B. Soundkarte).


Wo ist das Problem? XP erkennt doch fast alles allein, du würdest vermutlich nur Grafiktreiber brauchen.
Ich finde in einem solchem Fall eine saubere Neuinstallation eigentlich am angebrachtesten.


----------



## crazykenny (13. April 2004)

...hätte ja sein können, dass es nur eine "Kleinigkeit" ist.
Wenn ich nicht weiter gewusst hätte, hätte ichs selbst nochmal neu installiert.

Danke >>steff aka sId<< für den Tipp mit dem Diagnose-Tool, werd ich mal ausprobieren!
Fall sich nix ergibt werd ich mal das System neu installieren.

MfG crazykenny


----------



## crazykenny (19. April 2004)

Hallo!
Hab jetzt Windows 2000 installiert, weil ich von der Home Edition wenig halte.
Ein kleines Problem: USB2.0 wird nicht mehr unterstützt!
Ich hatte die Daten über den gleichen Port unter XP gesichert, doch jetzt hat es "ewig" gedauert, bis ich sie wieder rübergespielt habe (vorher ein Paar Sekunden, jetzt im Minutenbereich)

Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben? Ich weiß nicht genau welches Board er hat, sondern nur, dass er nen P4 Prozessor hat. Kann ich da einfach die Intel-Chipsatz-Treiber verwenden, da ich der Meinung bin, dass es daran liegt, weil es ja USB on Board ist.


----------

